# [OT] Nero gibts bald auch für Linux

## ank666

Hi,

News von der CeBIT, von Nero gibt's jetzt ne Linux Version, mehr dazu s.:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57413

http://www.nero.com/de/NeroLINUX.html

Leider stehen nur Pakete im rpm und deb Format zum Download bereit,

aber das sollte ja kein großes Problem sein, ist bei ATI Treibern ja auch so...

----------

## gerry

Ich wüsste nicht warum ich das benutzen soll, bin mit k3b zufrieden.

----------

## Blackdream

benutzt aber auch k3b is immer schön zu sehen wenn eine Firma Linux Produkte anbietet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sirro

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> benutzt aber auch k3b is immer schön zu sehen wenn eine Firma Linux Produkte anbietet 

 

Sehe ich auch so. Aber leider tun sie es oft mit einer (gerade fuer Nicht-Profis) wichtigen Einschraenkung:

 *Quote:*   

> Wichtiger Hinweis: Nero leistet keinerlei Technischen Support für NeroLINUX.

 

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Es gibt da schon ein paar Features bei NeroLinux die das Produkt interessant machen... ich persönlich werde aber dennoch k3b weiternutzen, weil das eben freie Software ist.

So wie ich das sehe bietet nero ja nicht mal ne Testversion an, sondern man kriegt nerolinux nur mit ner win-nero version... und die kostet 35 euro oder so.

----------

## Lenz

Die Linuxversion ist eher als Goody zur Windowsversion zu verstehen. Es handelt sich derzeit nicht um ein eigenständig vermarktetes Produkt, daher gibt es keinen Support.

Ich finde die Entwicklung einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Gerade durch die Präsentation auf der CeBIT entsteht doch eine Art Signalwirkung. Hoffentlich erreicht diese auch andere Softwareunternehmen, damit mehr Programme nativ verfügbar werden, deren Nichtverfügbarkeit bislang viele von einer kompletten Migration abhalten.

Auch ich werde bei K3b bleiben, weil mir der Funktionsumfang mehr als ausreicht und ich sehr zufrieden damit bin. Trotzdem begrüße ich den Schritt von aHEAD.

----------

## Robelix

Prinzipiell find ich's immer gut wenn sich mehr Softwarehersteller Richtung Linux trauen  :Very Happy: 

In dem Fall ist aber ein grober Haken drin: Keine (wie auch immer beschränkte) Testversion und kein Support von Nero. Wenn man nicht sowieso schon die Win-Version hat dann darf man die Katz im Sack kaufen  :Sad: 

Und überhaupt: Wozu ein Brennprogramm? Ich hab' DVD-RAM.

----------

## moe

Von den Screenshots her siehts aus wie Gnometoaster.. Ich würds nich schlechtfinden, wenns ein ein "fullfeatured" Brennprogramm a la K3B auch für GTK gäbe. Wenns einer hier hat, kann er ja mal Bescheid sagen wie es läuft..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## Lenz

Also den Screenshots nach zu urteilen sieht's nach GTK im Motif-Style aus.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *gerry wrote:*   

> Ich wüsste nicht warum ich das benutzen soll, bin mit k3b zufrieden.

 

dito

 *Blackdream wrote:*   

> benutzt aber auch k3b is immer schön zu sehen wenn eine Firma Linux Produkte anbietet 

 

schön ist es auf jeden Fall, Angst bekomme ich aber auch. Ich weiß es nicht, wie es mit nero speziell laufen wird, aber ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Nero Linux kein Open Source sein wird und dass man nur Binaries ziehen muss und dass man 30 Tage testen darf und und und... und das gefällt mir ganz und gar nicht. Wozu soll ich Nero linux benutzen, wenn ich ein Open Source Produkt habe, dass mindestens so gut ist, wie Nero? (Mir geht es nicht um konstelose Software, sondern um freie Software) Und aus diesem Grund würde ich nie im Leben die Binaries installieren, ich benutze Gentoo um keine Binaries zu installieren.

schön ist es auf jeden Fall, schöner wäre es wenn die Firmas Open Source für GNU/Linux programmieren würden.

----------

## COiN3D

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *gerry wrote:*   Ich wüsste nicht warum ich das benutzen soll, bin mit k3b zufrieden. 
> 
> dito
> 
>  *Blackdream wrote:*   benutzt aber auch k3b is immer schön zu sehen wenn eine Firma Linux Produkte anbietet  
> ...

 

Naja, und wenn irgendwann jeder OpenSource benutzt? Wovon leben dann die Programmierer?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *re-nice wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Naja, und wenn irgendwann jeder OpenSource benutzt? Wovon leben dann die Programmierer?

 

Open Source != kostenlos. Es gibt Open Source Projekte die Geld kosten, ich hab es schon gesagt, dass es mir nicht ums Geld geht.

----------

## reptile

in der regel kostet dann aber nicht die software, sondern support.

und graphik-treiber nicht zu benutzen hilft auch nicht, da die treiber imerhin verfügbar sind, und man sonst hardware kauft, die man nicht im vollen umfang nutzen kann (ist so ziemlich das einzige, was mir im moment zum thema closed source einfällt).

----------

## Lenz

Nero für Linux wird ganz sicher kein OpenSource sein. Und ich sehe da auch kein Problem drin. Wer lieber OSS verwendet, hat ja mit K3b, xcdroast & Co genügend Alternativen. Wer Nero will, kann's jetzt halt nativ unter Linux laufen lassen.

Opera ist ja auch schon seit längerer Zeit für Linux verfügbar. Wurde deshalb der Einsatz von Firefox, Konqueror, etc. in irgend einer Weise eingeschränkt? Nein! Daher finde ich die Angst vor Linux-Closed-Source-Software unbegründet. Es gibt keinen Zwang, die OpenSource-Programme (z.B. K3b) nicht weiterzuverwenden. Ich werde auf jedenfall bei K3b bleiben, weil es meinen Anforderungen mehr als gerecht wird. Wer lieber Nero mag, weil er es z.B. schon unter Windows verwendet hat, kann dies nun halt tun. Freedom of Choice ist doch nicht schlecht, wie man an Gentoo sieht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Gentoonie

Ich find es einen respektablen schritt.

Abgesehen davon wird es viele Umsteiger sicherlich freuen, dass sie ein Brennprogramm dass sie von windows kennen auch unter Linux benutzen können. Das erleichtert diesen Leuten den Schritt zu Linux.

----------

## Carlo

Die Engine ist ja "nicht schlecht", aber Gtk-1.x *würg* ist schon längst verbannt. Wie die auf den Trichter gekommen sind, damit einen Blumentopf gewinnen zu wollen, würde ich gern mal wissen.

----------

## Vaarsuvius

Also es lohnt sich immer wieder, Leute zu kennen, die legal Windows Software besitzen  :Very Happy: 

Genau deshalb habe ich heute abend mal bissel nerolinux testen dürfen.

Obwohl ich es immer noch begrüße, dass es nero jetzt auch für linux gibt, muss ich allerdings sagen, wer's net hat, verpasst nix. (IMHO)

also erstens zwecks gtk 1.x: braucht man nicht. Hab ich auch nicht installiert, läuft aber problemlos.

Ich persönlich gehe auch davon aus, dass es eine Testversion geben wird, da beim ersten Start von Nero, wenn man nach der Seriennummer gefragt wird, es einen Button "Demo" gibt. Ich denke also dass es da Hoffnung gibt, vielleicht ist das exclusiv-Angebot an Windows-Lizenz-Inhaber ja nur für den Anfang geplant.

Das Programm lief bei mir ohne jegliche Fehler, hat meinen CD-Brenner, mein DVD-Brenner und mein CD-Laufwerk richtig erkannt. Ich musste tatsächlich nichts mehr konfigurieren, es lief von Anfang an.

Allerdings habe ich jetzt noch nicht wirklich ein feature gefunden das ich in k3b nicht auch habe, außer dem Erstellen von bootfähigen CD's (hab ich persönlich noch nie gebraucht, also vielleicht gehts das ja auch mit freier software?)

Naja was noch erwähnenswert wäre, ich hatte mich etwas gewundert dass bei den Einstellungen zum Audio Driver es nur die Möglichkeiten Open Sound System oder No Sound gab.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *kil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also erstens zwecks gtk 1.x: braucht man nicht. Hab ich auch nicht installiert, läuft aber problemlos.
> 
> Ich persönlich gehe auch davon aus, dass es eine Testversion geben wird, da beim ersten Start von Nero, wenn man nach der Seriennummer gefragt wird, es einen Button "Demo" gibt.
> ...

 

ich glaube, da wir auch ein bisschen einfacher nur die testversion zu benutzen, sofern die Testversion alles enthält. Da es keine Registry gibt, könnte man die ~/.nerorc oder ~/.nero oder was weiß ich löschen. Mit Unix kann man ganz einfach merken, welche Datei ein Programm in dein HOME Verzeichnis schreibt  :Smile: 

----------

## Aldo

Braucht man nur für den Download einen Reg-Key oder auch für den Betrieb unter Linux?

Würde es ja auch gerne mal testen, allerdings nicht wenn ich mir vorher eine Windowsversion davon kaufen müsste...

----------

## aZZe

Nero? In GTK 1.irgendwas? lol Wie lange liegt das bei denen schon in der Schublade? Nee komm lass ma k3b mit hübsch QT passt schon.

----------

## Lenz

Nicht nur, dass es weniger hübsch aussieht, aber was viel schwerwiegender ist, dass es kein Unicode "dank" GTK-1.x unterstützt. Und da, wo doch bei vielen Distributionen UTF8 mittlerweile Standard ist und auch Gentoo 2005 UTF8 offiziell auf UTF8 umsteigen will (wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe).

----------

## rjdtwo

auch ich begrüße den schritt von ahead, nero auf linux laufen zu lassen.

früher als ich mir mein suse 8.0 gekauft habe, war mein einziger grund windoze booten zu müssen,

dass ich unter linux nicht wirklich brennen konnte.

k3b ist dauernd abgeschmirrt und auch im terminal habe ich viele rohlinge brüzeln sehen.

aber da ich k3b mittlerweile sowas von stabil auf meinen gentoo system laufen habe, würde

ich es nie wieder weggeben wollen und brauche auch nicht wirklich die nero alternative.

zudem habe ich mir mitlerweile auch viele befehle angeiegnet die selbst k3b überflüssig machen, aber

für den komfort ist k3b sicherlich die besten wahl.

ich bin bereit für gute linux-software auch zu bezahlen.

auch wenn der code nicht zugänglich ist.

aber solange es eine freie alternative gibt, fällt die wahl klar auf diese.

und unternehmen die mir wenigstens die wahl geben ein OS auszusuchen auf dem ich es laufen haben möchte,

belohne ich regelmäßig mit dem kauf derer software.

Nein, bei mir steht kein HalfLife2 im regal  :Very Happy: 

Ich habe mich für Unreal Tournament 2004 und Doom3 entschieden und nur deswegen weil ich die wahl hatte....

mfG rjdtwo

----------

## meyerm

 *rjdtwo wrote:*   

> Nein, bei mir steht kein HalfLife2 im regal 

 

Genau *jammer* (*HalfLife1-Fan-Sei*). Aber so und mit Zwangsregistrierung etc....  :Sad: 

Naja, zurueck zum Thema: Wie sieht es denn mit (bootfaehigen!) DVDs bei dem Nero fuer Linux aus?

----------

## Anarcho

 *rjdtwo wrote:*   

> und unternehmen die mir wenigstens die wahl geben ein OS auszusuchen auf dem ich es laufen haben möchte,
> 
> belohne ich regelmäßig mit dem kauf derer software.
> 
> Nein, bei mir steht kein HalfLife2 im regal 
> ...

 

Kann ich mich voll anschliessen: Habe mir UT2004 und vor kurzem die Deluxe-Edition von Neverwinter Nights gekauft. 

Spiele mit Linux-Client kaufe ich gerne, auch wenn ich sehr wenig spiele.

Und zum Thema:

Ich finde es immer ne gute Sache wenn sich die Software-Vielfalt unter Linux erhöht und für den ein oder anderen ist das schon ein wichtiges Argument (das er sein Nero weiter verwenden kann, besonders wenn er es sich als Box gekauft hat).

----------

## flammenflitzer

Weiß jemand, ob es auch auf 64bit System (mit emu...- ähnlich adobatReader7) läuft?

----------

## vmk

 *kil wrote:*   

> Es gibt da schon ein paar Features bei NeroLinux die das Produkt interessant machen

 

Die da wären?

----------

## hoschi

 *moe wrote:*   

> Von den Screenshots her siehts aus wie Gnometoaster.. Ich würds nich schlechtfinden, wenns ein ein "fullfeatured" Brennprogramm a la K3B auch für GTK gäbe. Wenns einer hier hat, kann er ja mal Bescheid sagen wie es läuft..
> 
> Gruss Maurice

 

Gnomebaker wird dir gefallen, ist zwar noch lange nicht fertig, aber jetzt schon sehr lecker  :Smile: 

Nur funktioniert ja dank Jörg Schilling nicht alles so perfekt, oder wegen Linus, ach egal...

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

 *kil wrote:*   

> Es gibt da schon ein paar Features bei NeroLinux die das Produkt interessant machen... 

 

Es ist ja nicht so, das diese Features *jeder* braucht, aber manchmal sind die doch ganz nützlich.

Z.B. Bootfähige Medien erstellen, nichtstandardkonforme SVCD und VCD brennen (RSVCD, KVCD, MVCD und wie sie alle heißen. Das transcodieren von beliebigen Videodaten in VCD / SVCD. Und nicht zuletzt das überprüfen jedglicher gebrannter Daten, egal ob Video, Dateien oder Images.

Ciao

PS:gibts dafür schon ein ebuild?

----------

## lutzlustig

hmm, ich habe mich wohl geirrt, ich habs gerade probiert, aber ich finde nicht mal was zum VCD/SVCD brennen. Oder bin ich blind?

Ciao

----------

## azureus

ich denke schon das es eine möglichkeit gibt vcd/svcd zu erstellen wenn du unter den einstellungen nachscchaust kannst du eigene programme und befehle hinzufügen, dort ist auch schon vcd vorgegeben ich weiß leider nur nicht was ich dort an befehlen eingeben muß für den fall das sich jemand damit auskennt würde ich mich sehr über einen tip freuen...

p.s.wer sich nero über portage install. möchte sollte sich mal das hier anschauen:https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307999-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-nero.html

----------

## ribx

 *Quote:*   

> Nero? In GTK 1.irgendwas? lol Wie lange liegt das bei denen schon in der Schublade? Nee komm lass ma k3b mit hübsch QT passt schon.

 

das ist der grund fuer gtk 1. und das die gui teilweise vom gnometoaster stammt (siehe start screen) im moment waere es sicher sinnlos auf gtk2 unzusteigen. man sollte es erst funktionsreicher gestalten bevor man es aeusserlich aufpolliert.

 *Quote:*   

> Naja, zurueck zum Thema: Wie sieht es denn mit (bootfaehigen!) DVDs bei dem Nero fuer Linux aus?

 

auf welches medium du auch immer willst. ist sogar ein DR-DOS image dabei. das gleiche wie in windows (aber wohl eher nicht fuer die linux welt interessant ausser man emuliert nero backitup - was man nicht tun solte  :Wink:  )

 *Quote:*   

> Ich persönlich gehe auch davon aus, dass es eine Testversion geben wird, da beim ersten Start von Nero, wenn man nach der Seriennummer gefragt wird, es einen Button "Demo" gibt. Ich denke also dass es da Hoffnung gibt, vielleicht ist das exclusiv-Angebot an Windows-Lizenz-Inhaber ja nur für den Anfang geplant. 

 

ich war auch sehr ueberrascht wie nero (so heist ahead naemlich seit 1.1.2005) nerolinux verkaufen will. ja in dem vorne stehenden satz stehen 2 woerter die sich sehr beisen: kaufen und linux. ich finde auch das es absolut falsch vermarktet wird. es ist kein brennprogramm fuer linux sondern ein feature der windows version - so kommt es rueber. vielleicht wollen sie auch nur noch einen pinguin auf ihre verpackung drucken koennen - gleich neben das "multimedia" emblem.

 *Quote:*   

> hmm, ich habe mich wohl geirrt, ich habs gerade probiert, aber ich finde nicht mal was zum VCD/SVCD brennen. Oder bin ich blind? 

 

nein du bist nicht blind. sie existiert noch nicht wirklich. ich bin mir nicht sicher ob man es in den settings irgendwie umgehen kann aber ich kann es mir nicht vorstellen. es wird bestimmt noch kommen. ich finde sowieso das die _KOMPLETTE_ linuxwelt vielzuviel von nerolinux erwatet. es ist die erste veroeffentlichte version. da wird es noch nicht alles wie in der ueber jahre hinweg entwickelten windows software - kann es ja gar nicht. aber ich bin gespannt was in zukunft von nero auf uns losgelassen wird.

ich habe nerolinux sehr ausgiebig getestet und ich muss sagen es gefaellt mir sehr. ich habe frueher gtoaster benutzt und bin dadurch sehr schnell mit der steuerung klar gekommen. was mir nicht gefaellt ist das ich kein laufwerk beim start gemountet haben darf und waerend nerolinux laeuft auch nichts mounten kann. aber sonst find ich ist es ein gutes stabieles programm, wofuer ich auch zahlen wuerde (aber sicher nicht die 40EUR die die windoof version kostet) ich glaub ich sollte auch mal k3b testen aber ich bin ein IIIIIIGITT-kdelibs-mensch

----------

